# Topics > Related topics > Languages AI and robots >  Brahms Agent Language, general artificial intelligence language for developing intelligent distributed systems, Ejenta, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ejenta

----------


## Airicist

"Brahms An Agent-Oriented Language for Work Practice Simulation and Multi-Agent Systems Development"

by Maarten Sierhuis, William J. Clancey, Ron J.J. van Hoof
May 29, 2009

----------

